
Show HN: Take any HTML and plug it into native app with JSON markup - gliechtenstein
https://jasonette.com/webcontainer
======
fiatjaf
Jasonette seems awesome from what I'm reading (I'm ignoring webcontainer)!

Does it work offline by default? Is the JSON app cached and updated again when
the user is online?

What is preventing you from writing an HTML version of Jasonette, so apps
written for Jasonette Native can run on a browser?

~~~
gliechtenstein
Thanks!

> Does it work offline by default? Is the JSON app cached and updated again
> when the user is online?

It's online default, hence the subtitle "Native app over HTTP". Think of it
like a web browser for building native apps. Instead of HTML you use JSON
markup.

That said, it also allows various ways of implementing offline
[http://docs.jasonette.com/local/](http://docs.jasonette.com/local/)

> What is preventing you from writing an HTML version of Jasonette

Nothing! Stay in touch to hear more! :D

------
fiatjaf
In the end, is it possible to make a dumb version of an app that includes both
the JSON and the Jasonette client? I guess most non-tech-savvy people will
prefer something like that.

